
I’m Brianna Wu, and I’m Risking My Life Standing Up to Gamergate - MaysonL
http://www.marco.org/2015/02/11/brianna-wu-standing-up-to-gamergate
======
MaysonL
Since there seems to be a flagging campaign (based on the low placement
relative to articles with similar upvotes and time submitted) against the
original, I'm submitting this.

~~~
catmanjan
You added little to no content to something which was already being flagged,
are you going to be surprised when this gets flagged too?

~~~
MaysonL
No, but maybe the moderators will do something about the situation.

~~~
catmanjan
If you actually cared you would write a more moderate piece, most of the
reason #GAMURG8 gets flagged is the hysteria makes it unbearable to read.

You basically blogged a "re-tweet", a poor attempt at circumventing the
hackernews community...

~~~
MaysonL
Learn how to read.

